# new tunes on the brute.. advice??



## B_mac92 (Aug 19, 2012)

ok i ordered 4 6.5" marine speakers and a marine amp, i have my rad on the front rack and snorkles.. i was thinkin bout two 6" pvc with 45 deg slants comin towards me and caping the front! any ideas/pics on the best way to do it and to seal it all up?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Use this from the amp to the tube , so you won't have the input wire rolled up or hanging when not in use and it's weather proof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

